# If it ain't broke, don't fix it.  However, if it IS broke...



## PHPaul (Aug 14, 2021)

you can't break it any worse by taking it apart!

Relatively modern Dayton 3/4hp, 110vac reversible motor on my 100+ year old Seneca Falls lathe wouldn't start/run.  Thought I saw magic smoke escaping, assumed it was toast.

Decided I couldn't break it any worse so I took it apart, expecting to find toasted windings. What I could see looked good and no burnt/smoky smell so I investigated further.

Problem #1 - dry bearings. Felts were bone dry in spite of occasionally squirting a shot of oil into the oil caps on the end. They were plugged with sawdust from it's days as a redneck wood lathe.

Problem #2 - Excessive end play in the armature shaft. When the shaft shifted out towards the pully end, the centrifugal start switch was never making contact. Shimmed the armature shaft.

Problem #3 - Dry, sticky centrifugal linkage. Cleaned and lubed.

Decided to clean up the wiring and sleeve a couple of bare spots in the insulation while I had it apart. Reassembled and it runs like new.

There's $200 I don't have to find.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 14, 2021)

OTOH, The forward/reversing switch on my G0602 lathe was sticking but still worked.   So while I had it out, I decided to take it apart to fix the problem before the switch completely failed.  As I disassembled it, springs and parts flew out, one of which was lost to the shop gremlins.  The fix? Buy a new switch.


----------



## PHPaul (Aug 14, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> OTOH, The forward/reversing switch on my G0602 lathe was sticking but still worked.   So while I had it out, I decided to take it apart to fix the problem before the switch completely failed.  As I disassembled it, springs and parts flew out, one of which was lost to the shop gremlins.  The fix? Buy a new switch.


Yup, been there too.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 14, 2021)

Plus two BTDT......................


----------



## Dhal22 (Aug 14, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> OTOH, The forward/reversing switch on my G0602 lathe was sticking but still worked.   So while I had it out, I decided to take it apart to fix the problem before the switch completely failed.  As I disassembled it, springs and parts flew out, one of which was lost to the shop gremlins.  The fix? Buy a new switch.



Those shop gremlins are giggling as you write, knowing good and well where it is.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 14, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> Those shop gremlins are giggling as you write, knowing good and well where it is.


There's only three tiny problems with that: 1. I don't know where I put the remains. 2. The switch is a 12 pole with 2 poles on each of six banks.  The function of each bank is determined by a timing gear and when the switch flew apart, I lost the synchronization. and 3.  The reassembly of the switch would challenge the most dexterous person and I am far from that any more.  (maybe I threw the switch out to remove any future temptation)
The new switch was a better design than the OEM switch, having a metal shaft rather than plastic.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 15, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> Those shop gremlins are giggling as you write, knowing good and well where it is.


Those gremlins get you every time.   I was doing a job on the lathe recently and dropped an insert into the chip tray (which was full
of chips).  I pawed through that tray and never found the insert.  It just vanished into thin air.  Someone is enjoying that one...


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 15, 2021)

I have 1/2" wide cracks on my shop floor, every time a spring flies off or I drop a screw , guess where I check first.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 15, 2021)

Nice to hear from you PHPaul,
Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## GL (Aug 15, 2021)

If you aren’t careful about those gremlins, they steal socks out of the dryer.  It interesting how stuff migrates to another dimension so quickly.  Even when you move, so everything is out, it still doesn’t show up.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 15, 2021)

I am currently on the lookout for a missing 1/2" breaker bar, a 27 mm socket, and a 2" ball w. 3/4" shank.  Ever once in a while, I will do a quick search, hoping to catch the gremlins unaware.  I've probably spent 20 hrs. on those quick searches.  I could give up and buy a new breaker bar and socket at which point, the gremlins will relinquish them old ones.  I gave up on the ball and opened up the bar on the 3 pt. to accept a 1" shank ball.


----------

